# Thoughts on a used Craftsman 6 1/8” Jointer/Planer 1 1/2 HP



## KCFLY (Apr 4, 2013)

This unit appears to be in good condition and is claimed by the owner to be at least 10 years old.

It is a bench top model. Two blades, 10k RPM

It does say assembled in the USA from components made in the USA and Mexico on the label if that helps to age it.

28" work surface, full length fence.

the 1 1/2 HP is fully developed...


Now, I know this isn't going to work with bigger materials and is not a top of the line unit.

I am just getting started and am trying to collect a few tools to have the ability to do a few things and quite honestly to learn a few things. Would this be a decent investment for $100 to get started with? Could I sell it in a few years when I am ready for something better for a similar price?

Come with a set of new knives.

Sorry I don't have a picture!


----------



## Shop Dad (May 3, 2011)

1 1/2 HP on a benchtop unit sounds like a lot. Of course it could be Craftsman's "developed HP" for which all bets are off. If it's in very good shape it might be worth $100 and good to get you started. Hard to say without a better look at it. I would prefer 3 blades which is pretty standard. I've seen freestanding 6" jointers as low as $150. Look also at some of the old iron you come across. Usually very good quality (compared to today's standards) but needs a bit of cleaning and possibly repair.


----------



## woodnthings (Jan 24, 2009)

*Nope, avoid bench tops unless you have to portage them*

They were designed to be carried around in a canoe and if your job site is on the water, great. Otherwise, the tables are too short for even 4ft long boards., since the end of the board falls off the table and the concave in the board is then reproduced in the pass.
If you just have shorter boards then...maybe. However that $100 plus a bit more will get you a used cast iron 6" Craftsman jointer with a fixed out feed table, like I have used for 30 or so years and still use it, even though I have others that are larger. It will do almost everything you will need.
That 1 1/2Hp is not a good number. :thumbdown: The Universal motor AC/DC, aare over rated and LOUD. Keep lookin'.....


----------



## GeorgeC (Jul 30, 2008)

woodnthings said:


> They were designed to be carried around in a canoe and if your job site is on the water, great. Otherwise, the tables are too short for even 4ft long boards., since the end of the board falls off the table and the concave in the board is then reproduced in the pass.
> If you just have shorter boards then...maybe. However that $100 plus a bit more will get you a used cast iron 6" Craftsman jointer with a fixed out feed table, like I have used for 30 or so years and still use it, even though I have others that are larger. It will do almost everything you will need.
> That 1 1/2Hp is not a good number. :thumbdown: The Universal motor AC/DC, aare over rated and LOUD. Keep lookin'.....


Completely agree. Stay away from the bench top models if you can.

My 25 year old Craftsman jointer does all I ask of it.

George


----------

